# TO LSIT



## civil12 (Feb 1, 2011)

I found out the other day that I passed the LSIT (Land Surveyor in traning). So my question is do i change my email signiture to be: Civil12, PE, LSIT or do i just leave it Civil 12, PE.

Thoughts????

Thanks


----------



## rktman (Feb 2, 2011)

FWIW, Don't do it. I'm in the same boat. PE with LSIT. If you sign with LSIT, it makes you look like an inexperienced PE. Most people (even fellow PEs) will not understand why you are a professional but you have this lowly surveyor attachment to your signature.


----------



## rktman (Feb 2, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> rktman said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, Don't do it. I'm in the same boat. PE with LSIT. If you sign with LSIT, it makes you look like an inexperienced PE. Most people (even fellow PEs) will not understand why you are a professional but you have this lowly surveyor attachment to your signature.
> ...


Well, I'm glad your experience is different, but its not the case in my area of practice. Billing rates for surveying are much lower than engineering. I believe that is the reason for the perception. If your are a PE whose billing rate is $120 hour and an LSIT whose normal billing rate is $70, the combination of PE, LSIT indicates an lower average worth to some professionals (who might be paying you). That changes when the designation is PE, PLS. Again this may be just limited to location, but I would use caution.


----------

